# Camping In North Ga



## Janellsam (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Janell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


There are LOADS of great parks, and lots of Outbackers in the area. What type of campground/entertainment are you looking for?

Dave


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Janell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


This is our favorite - Vogel SP


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Janell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


Janell, north Ga is full of wonderful places to explore and stay. Vogel has been mentioned, I have been there roughly 30 times. Great hiking, sightseeing, swimming, and resting! Unicoi is another great state park that is very near Helen. Lots to do and see there as well.

If you are into hang gliding or ultralight aviation then try Cloudland Canyon State Park in northwest GA.

You simply cannot go wrong visiting north ga.

Have fun camping,








Billy


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Janell,

All of the GA State Parks are great. (Gastateparks.org) Also, for water, the Corps of engineers have campgrounds on Lake Lanier (Reserveamerica.com) as well as other lakes. GA Power also have several lake sites.

Shop around and ask back after you see something you like. I am sure someone on the site has probably been there.

Dave


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Dillard, GA...River Vista Mountain Village. (888)850-7275 Stayed there last Summer. Very new,very clean.


----------



## Janellsam (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you so much for the quick ideas!!! You guys are awesome







Some I have already looked into and some not yet but I will get to work. We are excited it will be our first trip in our new Outback!!!!
Janell


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Janell, I can tell you where a great campground is for the early summer. Check out the link below.

Southeastern Summer Rally 2008

Come and join us.

Leon


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Janell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


We and some friends of ours have been to Red Top Mtn., S.P. south of Cartersville and Fort Mtn., S.P. . . you can't go wrong with either . . . they are both beautiful. Red Top is at Lake Altoona. Rent a pontoon boat and cruise around the lake . .

Brian


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One thing you want to look into for staying at state parks in GA, is "Friends of GA State Parks" membership. For a fee of like $70, you get two free nights camping (that's $44 worth), two annual parking passes, a free adult and a free child ride on the train out of GA Vets. Memorial State Park, 10% off any additional nights of camping and lots of other things.
Personally, in N GA, around Canton/Ellijay, I like Doll Mtn. COE Park, and Sweetwater Creek COE Park, as well as Carter's Lake COE Park. Rates are reasonable like $18/night, but they're only open like from April to October, I think. The views from some of these are unreal. Plus, they are secure, for sure. Gates are locked after 10PM, and open at 7 AM.
Watch out for some of the private campgrounds in that area. While some may be okay, most of what I've seen is long-term CGs, and they are NOT nice. 
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Janell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for camping in North Ga for the weekend?


 Here are my picks, in order starting with my favorite:

1. Ft Mountain State Park - Chatsworth, GA The 'town' at the bottom of the mountain isn't much to look at but the mountain is beautiful. Great hikes, views and weather . . . short ride to Tennessee.

2. Red Top Mtn. - Cartersville, Ga (Lake Altoona area); beautiful lake (boat/waverunner rentals), great hikes . . . short ride to Tennessee.

3. Pine Mountain - actually west, southwest of Atlanta, near Alabama . . . it's nice as well . .

Brian


----------

